# Oh look what just came in :-)



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

This was my first order in years so I kept it small as a test run. Ordered Sunday night. Came in 8 day later on Monday  I'm back in business baby!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> This was my first order in years so I kept it small as a test run. Ordered Sunday night. Came in 8 day later on Monday  I'm back in business baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know for the money they charge for those now a days.
You would think they could make sure they arrived perfect.
Things like those cracks on the feet.
On a cigar that now a days demands an ultra premium.
Really gets my goat.
Okay i have vented.
Martin enjoy yours cigars bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know for the money they charge for those now a days.
> You would think they could make sure they arrived perfect.
> Things like those cracks on the feet.
> On a cigar that now a days demands an ultra premium.
> ...


Hey Tony I get it! For a 3 pack that costs $75 + shipping they should arrive intact. BUT, I specifically ask my vendors not to open and inspect boxes; I want to be the one cutting the government and habanos stickers  otherwise I feel violated :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> Hey Tony I get it! For a 3 pack that costs $75 + shipping they should arrive intact. BUT, I specifically ask my vendors not to open and inspect boxes; I want to be the one cutting the government and habanos stickers  otherwise I feel violated :grin2:


If that makes you feel violated.
Boy are you gonna get a kick.
Out of your first prostate exam. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> If that makes you feel violated.
> Boy are you gonna get a kick.
> Out of your first prostate exam. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


well I'm gonna be 40-yo next year in August so I guess that's right around the corner :vs_laugh:

so question: I need to make those 3 Robustos smokable by thanksgiving night; they came in vacuum sealed with a 69% RH Bovida packet. I'm thinking about dry-boxing them for few days, or leave them in a humidor that's tuned to 60-62% RH. what do you think? how long will it take to pull some of the moisture out of them without killing them?

I remember my first order of Robustos was a 25 box YEARS ago... back when I believed all cigars need at least 70% RH... I remember EVERY single one of them was plugged! only later realized they were too wet 

so is 60-62% RH for 2 days then smoked gonna be good?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> well I'm gonna be 40-yo next year in August so I guess that's right around the corner :vs_laugh:
> 
> so question: I need to make those 3 Robustos smokable by thanksgiving night; they came in vacuum sealed with a 69% RH Bovida packet. I'm thinking about dry-boxing them for few days, or leave them in a humidor that's tuned to 60-62% RH. what do you think? how long will it take to pull some of the moisture out of them without killing them?
> 
> ...


It might help a little. Nah not really but it is a start.
It takes much longer than that to drop the R/H of a cigar.
Think in weeks.
Remember the old rule.
One week of rest for every day spent in transit.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

They probably weren’t sealed in the 69% very long, but who knows how they were stored prior to packaging. 
IMO, Dry box them for the 3 days. It can’t harm them.


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Everyone gets excited about their new cigars coming in because they're theirs but we have a place these posts go, because not every order needs it's own dedicated thread. That being said, nice pickup

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ead.php?t=152143&share_type=t&link_source=app What's your latest Cuban Cigar purchase?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Ewood said:


> Everyone gets excited about their new cigars coming in because they're theirs but we have a place these posts go, because not every order needs it's own dedicated thread. That being said, nice pickup
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ead.php?t=152143&share_type=t&link_source=app What's your latest Cuban Cigar purchase?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry, I missed that for some reason. next time I'll post there


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Average is one week rest per RH point. 

I've found that dry boxing, dries the outside but not the filler. Which is, as you know, the plugs are located. 

Especially in Florida, isn't it usually more than 60% humidity outside your humidor. Hell, you might raise the RH by "dry" boxing..


Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------

